# number... to window..



## bribrius (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2014)

Ehhhhh...not too bad. it kind of conveys the feeling of boredom to me. Interesting balance between the ceiling and all the chairs. It does not "say much", except, "Bri had his camera with him!" But it does show the room. I've seen muuuuch less-interesting photos. Hell, I have made many less-interesting shots. Thanks for posting, B!


----------



## bribrius (May 22, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Ehhhhh...not too bad. it kind of *conveys the feeling of boredom to me*. Interesting balance between the ceiling and all the chairs. It does not "say much", except, "Bri had his camera with him!" But it does show the room. I've seen muuuuch less-interesting photos. Hell, I have made many less-interesting shots. Thanks for posting, B!


yep


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

Looks like the Auckland passport office, was waiting there for aaaagggeess.. bastards


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Looks like the Auckland passport office, was waiting there for aaaagggeess.. bastards



Yesterday was a very hurry up and wait day for me. I knew it was going to be so brought a point and shoot with me to keep myself entertained. I get real a.d.d.


----------



## IzzieK (May 23, 2014)

I like the last post Bri -- more interesting. The first one looks like the SS Office but then it can be Immigration.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> I like the last post Bri -- more interesting. The first one looks like the SS Office but then it can be Immigration.


not so sure about interesting. To give you a idea of my level of boredom I took a photo of my feet and my Styrofoam coffee cup. The white pillars with the red reminded me of needles and the rust on the cement blood. so I bumped the contrast and dimmed it with sat to make it so. The blue on the pillars in the shadow is gone now I cleaned it up. still not quite right overdid it but whatever. Really just a something to do photo. I was SOOOOO bored...
Good to have a camera at moments like that.. kill time.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

next couple days should be more interesting. Taking off in a hour or so to go to a summer camp for a day or two. Taking photos there, camp isn't in session empty grounds. Supposed to rain all weekend. Taking photos, rain, ..  Good times...
I have a feeling im going to be REALLY bored up there in the rain.Bringing cameras swimming trunks and books to read...
Probably come back with more photos of my feet. :lmao::lmao:
I am already thinking I should have picked a different weekend but already packed and planned now. (it's a volunteer thing donation I was asked if I could so no stress)


----------



## Ron Evers (May 23, 2014)

Come-on, you should be wearing calf high white socks with those sandals.  :mrgreen:


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

well. they might volunteer to pay me something but I don't think it will be much mostly contributory.


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> ***-on, you should be wearing calf high white socks with those sandals. :mrgreen:


totally agree. My wife calls my sandals my "jesus" sandals and says I think im God.
I say no hunny, I just like wearing his shoes...


----------



## IzzieK (May 23, 2014)

Kudos to your wife! Oh well....it will be interesting what you can come up with...


----------



## bribrius (May 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Kudos to your wife! Oh well....it will be interesting what you can come up with...


well I saw a bug....


----------



## bribrius (May 25, 2014)

next to a lake
water over there was so dirty it was cloudy looking



fed by rivers


 

some real big funny looking dogs..


----------



## IzzieK (May 25, 2014)

Those two last posts are not only interesting but also beautiful! There is a face in the middle of the dirty lake...did you see that? very intriguing...I like the horses and the cattle and the dam...why isn't that it feels you are feeling a little bit blue? Just because you were made to wait at that numbering place? Pep up! Enjoy life with every bit of your bones and existence...

I should actually be the one who should be sad because I uploaded a post and with 21 views, not even one comment. But hey! that is life...maybe I will go somewhere where I am wanted....and where people want to be friends with me...


----------



## bribrius (May 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Those two last posts are not only interesting but also beautiful! There is a face in the middle of the dirty lake...did you see that? very intriguing...I like the horses and the cattle and the dam...why isn't that it feels you are feeling a little bit blue? Just because you were made to wait at that numbering place? Pep up! Enjoy life with every bit of your bones and existence...
> 
> I should actually be the one who should be sad because I uploaded a post and with 21 views, not even one comment. But hey! that is life...maybe I will go somewhere where I am wanted....and where people want to be friends with me...


I was to busy shooting 
 and hiding from the rain I didn't get a chance to play on the slide


----------



## bribrius (May 25, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Those two last posts are not only interesting but also beautiful! There is a face in the middle of the dirty lake...did you see that? very intriguing...I like the horses and the cattle and the dam...why isn't that it feels you are feeling a little bit blue? Just because you were made to wait at that numbering place? Pep up! Enjoy life with every bit of your bones and existence...
> 
> *I should actually be the one who should be sad because I uploaded a post and with 21 views, not even one comment*. But hey! that is life...maybe I will go somewhere where I am wanted....and where people want to be friends with me...


 i'll go look for your thread.


----------

